# Milwaukee D&D Group looks to add players...



## russlilly (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey there, D&D kids!

We are an established D&D 3.5 group looking to add up to two new players. If you're able to commit to a bi-weekly Sunday afternoon game, post a response here or e-mail russlilly@yahoo.com. Looking forward to hearing from you. 

--Russ


----------

